# A Mobile App For Alg Training And Alg Storing



## Caden :) (Dec 3, 2019)

Hello everyone! I was thinking about making an app for iOS and Android and I was wondering if I could get some feedback on the idea/get some opinions about something. So I noticed that there weren't any good or free cubing apps for mobile that you could use for alg storing and alg training. The app that I want to create would have different sections for each algorithm set. For example, there would be a CMLL section, an OLL section, etc. You could then select individual algorithms from each set or subsections from each section to train with the app's built-in alg trainer. This would basically be combining an alg trainer with algdb and putting it on mobile. I am going to start building this soon and I expect to be able to release it within the coming few months (if there is enough interest).
Currently, I am planning on including algorithm sections for:
- OLL
- PLL
- VLS
- COLL
- CMLL
So I would like you guys to answer a few questions for me,

Would you use this app?
What platform do you use (iOS/Android)?
What alg sets would you like to be included in this app?
What would be a good name for this app?

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## Etotheipi (Dec 3, 2019)

I would probably use it for when I start learning full CMLL, though that might be a while. I don't have an iOS or Android device, just a windows laptop and a kindle fire, so if you could put it on the amazon appstore that'd be great =D


----------



## Hazel (Dec 3, 2019)

I would really love it if there was a ZBLL trainer for iOS, something like this one: https://bestsiteever.ru/zbll/
Where you could select individual algorithms, but also easily select whole COLL sets or even full OLL sets, and that tests one alg at a time in the selected set so you don't miss any.


----------



## Caden :) (Dec 3, 2019)

Etotheipi said:


> I would probably use it for when I start learning full CMLL, though that might be a while. I don't have an iOS or Android device, just a windows laptop and a kindle fire, so if you could put it on the amazon appstore that'd be great =D


I don't really know how to program for Amazon devices yet (I assume I can use React Native for the same way I would do it on Android) but I will definitely try!



Aerma said:


> I would really love it if there was a ZBLL trainer for iOS, something like this one: https://bestsiteever.ru/zbll/
> Where you could select individual algorithms, but also easily select whole COLL sets or even full OLL sets, and that tests one alg at a time in the selected set so you don't miss any.


Do you use an Android or iOS device?


----------



## Etotheipi (Dec 3, 2019)

CadenG05 said:


> I don't really know how to program for Amazon devices yet (I assume I can use React Native for the same way I would do it on Android) but I will definitely try!


Ok, good luck =D


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 3, 2019)

CadenG05 said:


> Hello everyone! I was thinking about making an app for iOS and Android and I was wondering if I could get some feedback on the idea/get some opinions about something. So I noticed that there weren't any good or free cubing apps for mobile that you could use for alg storing and alg training. The app that I want to create would have different sections for each algorithm set. For example, there would be a CMLL section, an OLL section, etc. You could then select individual algorithms from each set or subsections from each section to train with the app's built-in alg trainer. This would basically be combining an alg trainer with algdb and putting it on mobile. I am going to start building this soon and I expect to be able to release it within the coming few months (if there is enough interest).
> Currently, I am planning on including algorithm sections for:
> - OLL
> - PLL
> ...


I most likely would not use the app. I find it important to be able to drill algs on a trainer and then quickly look other stuff up. With an app, it would take longer and i’d feel bad closing out of it to do something else.

I use iOS.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 3, 2019)

CadenG05 said:


> Hello everyone! I was thinking about making an app for iOS and Android and I was wondering if I could get some feedback on the idea/get some opinions about something. So I noticed that there weren't any good or free cubing apps for mobile that you could use for alg storing and alg training. The app that I want to create would have different sections for each algorithm set. For example, there would be a CMLL section, an OLL section, etc. You could then select individual algorithms from each set or subsections from each section to train with the app's built-in alg trainer. This would basically be combining an alg trainer with algdb and putting it on mobile. I am going to start building this soon and I expect to be able to release it within the coming few months (if there is enough interest).
> Currently, I am planning on including algorithm sections for:
> - OLL
> - PLL
> ...


nice double thread


----------



## Hazel (Dec 3, 2019)

CadenG05 said:


> Do you use an Android or iOS device?


iOS


----------



## Caden :) (Dec 3, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> nice double thread


Ikr


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 4, 2019)

Good initiative yo. How good are you with coding?


----------



## Caden :) (Dec 4, 2019)

abunickabhi said:


> Good initiative yo. How good are you with coding?


I'd say I'm pretty good. I know a few languages and I've made professional sites before. This would be my first released app but I'm going to be using React Native which is a JavaScript framework and I normally develop web applications so I've gotten pretty good at JavaScript. What about you?


----------



## Burrito (Nov 30, 2022)

Caden :) said:


> Hello everyone! I was thinking about making an app for iOS and Android and I was wondering if I could get some feedback on the idea/get some opinions about something. So I noticed that there weren't any good or free cubing apps for mobile that you could use for alg storing and alg training. The app that I want to create would have different sections for each algorithm set. For example, there would be a CMLL section, an OLL section, etc. You could then select individual algorithms from each set or subsections from each section to train with the app's built-in alg trainer. This would basically be combining an alg trainer with algdb and putting it on mobile. I am going to start building this soon and I expect to be able to release it within the coming few months (if there is enough interest).
> Currently, I am planning on including algorithm sections for:
> - OLL
> - PLL
> ...


IS THERE ZBLL?????????????


----------



## GodCubing (Nov 30, 2022)

bro, this is from 2 years ago. if zblll isnt listed there it wasnt added and at this point it probably wont be. please stop posting in old threads unless you have something to add


----------

